# Long distance shooting



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Really like going for long distance shots getting kinda decent at them 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shot .


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey Skill over Luck :wave:

You are "helevetin hyvä ampuja"


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> Hey Skill over Luck :wave:
> You are "helevetin hyvä ampuja"


Thanks man 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow! Serious!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shot!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's an awesome shot! Let em fly man!!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> That's an awesome shot! Let em fly man!!


I'm trying to get a card cut at that distance so far just a 3/4 cut but I'll get it soon enough

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

A card cut? Now that would be something


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thirty meters is tough. Microscopic movements are super magnified at the target. I love lettn em fly like that although my tuna can size target doesn't seem to take much of a beating! Great shootn. Looks like you shoot full butter?


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Thirty meters is tough. Microscopic movements are super magnified at the target. I love lettn em fly like that although my tuna can size target doesn't seem to take much of a beating! Great shootn. Looks like you shoot full butter?


Yea full butter love the extra power u get with the long draw 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Js77 (Nov 17, 2015)

Yeah great shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

100'....great shot.


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

That was great. Good stuff, man.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great shooting!!!


----------



## Js77 (Nov 17, 2015)

You know I been sitting and thinking long and hard about this full butterfly and the common pouch hold style. I mean with practice both should work perfectly fine as I noticed many times with shooters. Let's say at close range shooting which would be More accurate? Or do many people prefer stronger bands over butterflies for better accuracy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Js77 said:


> You know I been sitting and thinking long and hard about this full butterfly and the common pouch hold style. I mean with practice both should work perfectly fine as I noticed many times with shooters. Let's say at close range shooting which would be More accurate? Or do many people prefer stronger bands over butterflies for better accuracy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For me my accuracy improved when I switched to full butterfly. 10 meters or 30 meters im pretty accurate all around but I've been shooting for a long time so that helps to

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

